# Dawn of War 2 geht nicht weil Steam Server überlastet sind



## PCBastler (7. August 2009)

*Dawn of War 2 geht nicht weil Steam Server überlastet sind*

Hallo zusammen

könnte es sein dass die Server von Stteam gerade überlastet sind?
Das Problem ist nähmlich das ich Dawn of War 2 nicht mehr spielen kann weil da immer die Fehlermeldung "Die Server von Steam sind momentan überlastet,bitte versuchen sie es in wenigen minuten nocheinmal".
Wie öange die Fehlermeldung schon da ist weis ich nich,hab ein paar Wochen kein Dwan of WAr 2 mehr gespielt und hatte halt mal wieder lust drauf.
Ich hab die schon gestern gehabt und heute morgen kommt die immer noch.Was soll ich tun?
Bitte Helft mir.  

PCBastler


----------



## PCBastler (8. August 2009)

*AW: Dawn of War 2 geht nicht weil Steam Server überlastet sind*

Ok,das Problem hat sich von selbst erledigt.

PCBastler


----------

